# Snow pack, conditions in the Whites?



## urban07sti (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking to potentially hike this weekend in the Whites, I checked out some weather sites but didn't find actual trail conditions. Didn't see any recent trip reports, but any recent idea of how wet things are?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2011)

Go to the Mount Washington Observatory's website and click on the web cams link to get some real time footage of the area.


----------



## urban07sti (Jun 2, 2011)

Great thanks!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 2, 2011)

This is an amazing site for trail conditions:

http://www.newenglandtrailconditions.com/


----------



## urban07sti (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow thanks!


----------

